# 2007 (U13) ECNL?



## focomoso (Jan 11, 2019)

It looks like LA Premier is holding tryouts for a 2007 ECNL team:






Are they adding U13 next year?


----------



## RedHawk (Jan 22, 2019)

They have it for 2006’ this year


----------



## focomoso (Jan 23, 2019)

According to the coach at LA Premier that I spoke to, they're also going to have 2007s, but it will involve less travel.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 23, 2019)

focomoso said:


> According to the coach at LA Premier that I spoke to, they're also going to have 2007s, but it will involve less travel.


Same as it did for the 2006’s this year.


----------



## focomoso (Jan 23, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Same as it did for the 2006’s this year.


Are you sure there's a U13 (2006) ECNL in the South West this year? LA Premier certainly doesn't have a team and there is no schedule listed:

See: https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=883


----------



## zags77 (Jan 23, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Are you sure there's a U13 (2006) ECNL in the South West this year? LA Premier certainly doesn't have a team and there is no schedule listed:
> 
> See: https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=883


Think @Kicker$Life was referring to Girls...

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-standings-2018-19/


----------

